# inserer image et figure dans corps de mail avec le logiciel mail



## nathdel (29 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'insérer ds le corps du mail des images, des figures avec le logiciel mail. Bref de faire une mise en page un peu évoluée
si non quel logiciel dois-je utiliser ?
help !!!
merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Salut, 
Tu fais ta "mise en page évoluée" à l'aide d'un traitement de texte, et tu envoies ton document en pièce jointe.

Et bienvenue sur le forum !!!


----------



## twinworld (29 Mai 2008)

il est possible d'insérer des images dans un texte dans Mail. Mais si elles sont trop lourdes, l'application aura tendance à les afficher sous forme d'icône de fichier qui indique une pièce jointe.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> il est possible d'insérer des images dans un texte dans Mail. Mais si elles sont trop lourdes, l'application aura tendance à les afficher sous forme d'icône de fichier qui indique une pièce jointe.



Ce serait intéressant de savoir comment on fait ....


----------



## Aliboron (30 Mai 2008)

nathdel a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'insérer ds le corps du mail des images, des figures avec le logiciel mail. Bref de faire une mise en page un peu évoluée
> si non quel logiciel dois-je utiliser ?


Ce que tu cherches à faire, si je comprends bien, c'est ce qu'on appelle du "HTML complexe". Le logiciel de messagerie qui est considéré comme le mieux adapté pour le faire de façon simple est Thunderbird.


----------



## inkclub (30 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Le plus simple est de faire une image jpg de tout ton doc.

A partir de ton logiciel du fais un pdf, puis du l'ouvre avec Apercu et tu l'enregistre en jpg.

A+


Note du modo : et pour les questions sur les logiciels "internet", tu postes dans "Internet et réseau" ! On y va.


----------



## twinworld (30 Mai 2008)

jm.desbonnez a dit:


> Ce serait intéressant de savoir comment on fait ....


j'ai simplement dit qu'il est possible d'insérer des images dans le corps du texte d'un mail. Pour cela, soit il suffit de faire un copier coller de l'image à l'endroit du texte, soit de glisser l'icône du fichier image à l'endroit du texte. Mais, comme je l'ai dit, il faut que les images ne soient pas trop lourdes. Ca marche avec du .jpg ou .pdf


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2008)

C'est traité plusieurs fois en archives

ne pas oublier un détail qui n'en est pas un , c'est un point central

Si la " construction" du message avec insertion est très facile dans mail
il n'y a aucune garantie qu'en face à la lecture la mise en page sera respectée
ca dépend des outils utilisés en face.
-Dans un cas la mise en page est respectée ( plus ou moins)

-dans d'autres les insertions sont systematiquement  traitées en PJ  " à part"
(rassemblées en bas ou traitées en PJ à ouvrir

-
solution
 créer un document automome ( traitement de texte image ou PDF)


----------

